# Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab



## puruq (10. August 2009)

*Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe einen LG Flatron 227WTP (22' Widescreen) und seit ich meine neue Graka habe (XFX GTX 275 XXX), schaltet mein Bildschirm plötzlich ab. Die Zeitpunkte sind völlig verschieden. Auf der LAN Party war es zweimal als ich Crysis geladen habe, als ich zu Hause war, 2 Minuten nachdem ich auf dem Destkop war, wobei dabei vorher automatisch die Auflösung auf 1024x768 gestellt wurde.
Nun habe ich mich selber schonmal ein bisschen bemüht und folgende Dinge erledigt. Vorher erstmal mein System: Core 2 Duo E8500, GTX 275, 3GB RAM, Windows Vista (32bit), 500 Watt Netzteil.
Zu erst habe ich den Monitor an die Onboard Graka angeschlosssen, wodurch das Bild aber auch nicht wiederkam. Danach an einen anderen PC, wobei nach 3 Stunden immer noch keine Probleme auftraten. Dann habe ich die Temperaturen meiner Graka ausgelesen, welche völlig in Ordnung waren. (2D 40 Grad, 3D 70 Grad). Dann habe ich nachgeschaut ob es einen neuen Monitor Treiber gibt? Nein. Neuer Grafikkartentreiber? Nein. Neue Bios Version? Nein. Als nächstes habe ich dann den PC mit McAfee durchgescannt und alle Energiesparmodi ausgeschaltet. Auch ein Fehlschlag. Ich weiß nun langsam nicht mehr weiter. 
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist: Empfohlen für die Graka sind 550 Watt, also würden mir 50 Watt fehlen, wobei ich schon von Leuten gehört habe, die diese Graka mit 350 Watt betreiben.

Ich hoffe ich hab das ausreichend genug geschildert und warte auf Antwort.
MfG puruq


----------



## Legion47 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Das klingt für mich spontan nach nem Kommunikationsproblem zwischen Monitor und Grafikkarte oder andererseits nach einer möglicherweise defekten Karte.

Also erstmal die ganz banalen Sachen:
Schließt du deinen Monitor über DVI an?
Steckt das Kabel auf beiden Seiten ausreichend fest und ist auch mit den Schrauben gesichert?
Sieht das Bild (wenn es denn da ist) normal aus?

Hast du auch mal geguckt ob dein Monitor besonders heiß wird?

Zeigt der Monitor ein schwarzes Bild oder geht er in den Energiesparmodus?
Wenn das alles so ist, check mal im Nvidia-Treiber ob auch eine PC-Auflösung eingestellt ist. Wenn der nämlich, wie bei mir am Anfang, HD-Auflösungen ausprobiert (und du das nur nicht bemerkst weil dein Monitor gut interpoliert oder es nicht so auffällig ist) könnte sich der Monitor daran verschlucken. Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber hat den geringsten Arbeitsaufwand zur Verifizierung.
Teste mal deinen PC an einem anderen Monitor. Wenn der gleiche Fehler auftritt riechts nach einem Problem in der GraKa.
Auch der Test mit einem leistungstärkeren Netzteil wäre nicht falsch.
Wenn das Alles nichts bringt, könntest du mal mit Furmark deine GraKa benchen und schauen, ob du den Fehler reproduzieren kannst. (Z.B. immer die gleiche Zeitspanne bis zum "Black Out".)


----------



## puruq (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Alles klar. Die Dinge die ich so sagen kann: Er geht in den Energiesparmodus, die Auflösung unter Nvidia ist normal, heiß läuft er auch nicht, ist über DVI angeschlossen, wobei alles korrekt verbunden ist. Den Rest teste ich mal, wobei ich Furmark noch nie benutzt habe. Das letztgennante kann ich nicht versuchen, da ich nicht mal eben ein stärkeres Netzteil da habe und mein Taschengeld auch nicht unendlich ist. 
Melde mich, wenn ich fertig bin.

MfG puruq


----------



## Legion47 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Dass er in den Energiesparmodus geht, bedeutet im Allgemeinen, dass kein verwertbares Signal mehr von der Grafikkarte kommt...

Was auch noch ne simple Sache wäre, die du testen könntest, wäre, dass du deinen Monitor mal an den anderen DVI-Anschluss anschließt.


----------



## Schmocki (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Hatte so ein ähnliches Problem ich habe dann den Graka Treiber gelöscht und ne ältere Version neu drauf geladen dann gings wieder.


Mfg Schmo


----------



## puruq (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Ok. Im Moment spiele ich um es zu testen mit einem anderen Monitor. Bis jetzt funktioniert alles einwandfrei, wobei ich diesen über einen DVI Adapter laufen lassen, weil dieser hier nur einen VGA Anschluss hat. Ich denke aber das macht keinen Unterschied?
Das mit der Grafikkarte könnte sein, aber kann man das nicht auch aussschliessen, weil an der Onboard Graka bekomme ich ja auch kein Signal.

EDIT: Stimmt man sollte das ganze auch mal mit einem älteren Treiber testen.


----------



## P4D (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*



puruq schrieb:


> Das mit der Grafikkarte könnte sein, aber kann man das nicht auch aussschliessen, weil an der Onboard Graka bekomme ich ja auch kein Signal.



Nein, du musst rebooten, damit der PC erkennt, dass der Monitor an der onboard Graka hängt.


----------



## puruq (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Ah ok.


----------



## Ratty0815 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Ich hatte da ein ähnliches Problem damals mit Treibern von Nvidia, darauf hin wurde ich auch auf die zusätzlichen Anschlüsse meiner Grafikkarte hingewiesen.

Vielleicht hilft die dieser Link ja weiter.

So Long...


----------



## puruq (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Also ich habe die ganze Zeit von vorhin mal durchgezockt und nix ist passiert. Schliesse nun als nächtes meinen alten Monitor wieder an (anderer DVI-Eingang) und wenn das nicht hilft werde ich einen älteren Treiber installieren. Sollte das auch nicht wollen mache ich das mal mit Furmark.

Danke für den Thread, aber neue Sachen, die mich evtl. weiterbringen standen dort nicht.


----------



## Ratty0815 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Man(n) hat es versucht mir auszuschließen. 

Aber dein Prozzi ist nicht übertaktet oder? da er ja mehr strom benötigen würde & evtl. doch das Netzteil die Leistung nicht bringt.

bzw. welches Netzteil haste den eigentlich verbaut?


----------



## puruq (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Nein er hat standardmässig 3,2GHz. Mein Netzteil hatte ich mir damals einfach bei Promarkt gekauft, weil mein Geld nicht mehr reichte, ich aber eines bräuchte. Müsste in etwa das sein:
ednet gmbh: ...for computers


----------



## Ratty0815 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Naja das schaut jetzt net besonders aus & entspricht nicht unbedingt einem Qualitativen Markennetzteil.
Da kann es unter Umständen schon passieren das das Netzteil nicht genug Leistung auf der 12V-Schiene bietet um deine neue Graka mit genügend Strom zu versorgen.

Welche Graka haste den Vorher mit dem Netzteil betrieben?

Würde mal ein anderes Netzteil zum testen vorschlagen, anderweitig weiß ich leider auch keinen Rat.

Wobei jetzt muss ich mal kurz & blöd in die Runde fragen, wenn das Netzteil zu schwach ist müsste der Rechner normalerweise aussteigen, sobald die Graka gefordert wird oder?

So Long...


----------



## Legion47 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Vor allem kann bei dem Netzteil die nominelle Leistung (du sagtest glaub ich 500 Watt) weit unter der realen Leistung liegen. Und da eine XFX GTX275 XXX schon ordentlich Strom zieht kann da durchaus auch das Netzteil mit überfordert sein. Für die Zukunft: Billig-Netzteile nur im Notfall und übergangsweise anschaffen und verwenden.

Allerdings hat Ratty völlig recht, der Fehler spricht an sich garnicht für das Netzteil als Übeltäter, sondern weiterhin entweder für die Grafikkarte oder das spezielle Gespann Monitor+Grafikkarte.
Woher hast du denn deine GraKa? Wenn das "der Laden um die Ecke ist" würde ich die Karte einfach mal hinbringen und die testen lassen. Oder aber du baust die Karte selbst testweise mal in einen anderen PC.


----------



## puruq (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*



> Billig-Netzteile nur im Notfall und übergangsweise anschaffen und verwenden


Genau so ein Fall war das. ^^' Die Graka braucht unter Vollast 210-220 Watt. Ich glaube nicht, dass wenn ich meine anderen Komponenten dazu rechne über 450 Watt komme, wobei der besagte Fehler dann auch anders aussehen müsste (wie schon gesagt). Nur läuft mein Pc weiter, der Monitor ist nur müde. Vorher habe ich eine 8800GT von Gigabyte drin gehabt, kein OC. Musste die aber rausbauen, weil ich bei der immer einen Bluescreen bekommen habe und das das berüchtigte plötzliche Nvidia Problem war, dass bei 10% aller Nvidia GPU's kommt: Funktioniert bei allen anderen PC's, nun bei meinem Bruder () nur bei mir nicht mehr.

EDIT: Ich habe die Graka in den anderen Eingang gesteckt und der Monitor schaltet sei 2 1/2 Stunden nicht ab. Ich werde das in den nächsten Tagen weiter testen, hoffe aber dass es so bleibt. So Long: Danke an die vielen hilfreichen Antworten.
Trotzdem juckt mich noch die Neugierde, warum das Problem bis jetzt immer beim 1. Eingang auftritt, beim 2. aber bis noch nicht. ~.~


----------



## Ratty0815 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Bildschirm schaltet plötzlich ab*

Kann evtl. auch auf einen defekt des Mainboardes bzw des ersten PCI-e Ports hinführen aber nun gut wir wollen mal hoffen das es jetzt mal alles im grünen bleibt. 
Und keine weitere Panik machen.

So Long...


----------

